# The whole story



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Me 40, wife 42. Two kids 14. I found out in Oct 2012 that WW was cheating. So I consulted a friend who is a PI who guided me. I got my wife a new fone, installed a keylogger and put VARs in the house. Within 2 days I found out things I never imagined.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i am sorry to hear that BE, may i ask what you found and if you confronted her?


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

are you still a couple? how are you coping?

sorry you re here.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

How do I make this private? A little help required.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I think all you have to do is request it from a mod.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

brokeneric said:


> How do I make this private? A little help required.


There's only like 5 replies to this thread. I wouldn't bother with moving it, just delete it and then open a new thread in the Private section.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Squeakr said:


> I think all you have to do is request it from a mod.


You have over 30 posts so you are good to go from what I remember.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Where can I find the private section?


----------



## JustPuzzled (Dec 12, 2012)

brokeneric said:


> Where can I find the private section?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/

See if that works.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Start the other thread first though and post in it a few times, because you barely have enough posts to post in there and your post count will go down when you delete.


----------

